# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán > Nhật Sơn shop >  Nhật Sơn 's Shop

## nhatson

Bộ điều khiển động cơ bước 2 pha vòng kín, kết hợp giữa  độ bền, giá thành rẻ của động cơ bước và khả năng kiểm soát vị trí chính xác của động cơ servo. Đặc biệt là việc sử dụng dễ dàng, cắm và chạy

Thông số drive
Điện áp hoạt động rộng 20VAC-80VAC ( 24VDC-120VDC)
Chế độ vi bước đa dạng, tối đa 51200 xung 1 vòng
Encoder motor 1000xung/vòng
Tần số xung tối đa 200khz
Có bảo vệ quá áp, quá dòng, ngắn mạch

Giá tham khảo
Motor 8Nm+ drive 2t6 ( 3m/8m cable option)
Motor 12Nm + drive 3t (3m/8m cable option)

nhật sơn 0903306934/0947985068 zalo-viber









Bedrive closed loop stepper drive nhửng buổi test đầu tiên



Bedrive closed loop stepper drive on SMT line

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, Comanhgiang1988, daomanh_hung, Ga con, Gamo, h-d, huanpt, hungson1986, Ona, Quach Viet Hai, solero, zinken2

----------


## hoahong102

khung máy ngon quá

----------


## Gà Tây

> khung máy ngon quá


Xin giá khung máy bác ơi.

khung chưa vit me và ray 20t
khung+ ray dài loan 20mm +vit me china doudnut 1605 C7 33t

thanks and best regards

----------


## Ga con

Còn dao gọt ba via cán nhôm không cụ, còn thì chiều e ghé lấy ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Còn dao gọt ba via cán nhôm không cụ, còn thì chiều e ghé lấy ạ.
> 
> Thanks.


em hết roài ah
thanks cụ

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Chào Bác !
Mâm cập 3 chấu,phi 50,lỗ ren 14...giá 850 còn ko bác ? 
Còn thì em lấy, cho xin địa chỉ nhà...giờ chay qua lấy luôn.
Em ở Q8 chắc cũng gần nhà Bác (Q6 ?) 
Thanks

----------


## nhatson

> Chào Bác !
> Mâm cập 3 chấu,phi 50,lỗ ren 14...giá 850 còn ko bác ? 
> Còn thì em lấy, cho xin địa chỉ nhà...giờ chay qua lấy luôn.
> Em ở Q8 chắc cũng gần nhà Bác (Q6 ?) 
> Thanks


còn ah
địa chỉ em 55 đường số 32 p10 q6 hcm
gần metro bình phú cũ
tel em 0947985068
thanks ah

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Ok Anh. Khoản 30 phút em chạy tới.
Thank

----------


## Thai Khang

Em gạch cái gá spin 65mm nha, zalo 0966585700.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em lấy 1 kẹp spindle nhôm cho spindle 2,2kw, đường kính 80mm nha anh. Có gì chiều hay tối anh Khanh ghé qua nhà anh lấy. Dùng loại này thì tha hồ siết khỏi lo tuôn ren như loại taro ren trên thân kep.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Có bán kẹp spindle 62 không Linh

----------


## nhatson

> Có bán kẹp spindle 62 không Linh


diy cho rẻ, đồ china ko có loại rẻ

----------


## nhatson

dao điêu khắc gỗ 30o mũi 0.1
giá 20k/pcs 180k/pack 10pcs


nhật sơn
tel 0947985068

----------


## nhatson

ổ cứng SSD 16G 350k/pcs, bảo hành 30days

----------


## nhatson

Động cơ bước size 86, cốt 14mm có chốt 5.6A 8Nm
nhật sơn 0947985068

----------


## nhatson

bộ puli 3M 1:4 , đai bản 16mm
giá 600k gồm 2 puli 1 belt

----------


## nhatson

Bơm tưới nguội 
Công suất 40w, điện áp hoạt động 220V, bơm cao 3.5m, lưu lượng 12lít/phút, tốc độ 2860r/min, dòng tải 0.35A 
giá 700k/pcs
nhật sơn 0947985068
thanks cả nhà

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## chanhoacompany

> ổ cứng SSD 16G 350k/pcs, bảo hành 30days


Sao SSD mà có 16gb vậy chủ thớt

----------


## CKD

> Sao SSD mà có 16gb vậy chủ thớt


Đủ cài đặt và chạy CNC rồi

----------


## nhatson

lõi POM cloupling size 25mm 
giá 20k/pcs

----------


## nhatson

kìm bấm đầu cos tròn
500k/pcs

----------


## ppgas

> kìm bấm đầu cos tròn
> 500k/pcs


Cảm ơn nhatson, đã trên tay và cảm giác chất lượng khá ổn, cầm khá đầm tay.
Cáy Knipex lão gà đang sở hữu chắc trên dưới 5tr.

----------


## anhcos

> Cảm ơn nhatson, đã trên tay và cảm giác chất lượng khá ổn, cầm khá đầm tay.
> Cáy Knipex lão gà đang sở hữu chắc trên dưới 5tr.


Lão đấy giấu nhiều thứ quá, chưa xem được món cnc nào của lão hết.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe đùa á, đang dùng China luôn chứ ko có tiền chơi Knipex

----------


## nhatson

cán nhôm dao cạo bavia
100k/pcs
0947985068 zalo/viber

----------


## motogia

Bác Nhật Sơn,

Con này để cạo như thế này phải không,


Em lấy 2 cái, gửi thẻ cào được không? em làm biếng ra ngân hàng quá.

----------


## anhcos

Có nhiêu loại đầu cạo vậy Nhatson, hay bộ của nó có mấy cây. Món này xài sướng lắm.

----------


## nhatson

> Có nhiêu loại đầu cạo vậy Nhatson, hay bộ của nó có mấy cây. Món này xài sướng lắm.


em có cán và 2 3 loại mũi thôi ah

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhật Sơn,
> 
> Con này để cạo như thế này phải không,
> 
> 
> Em lấy 2 cái, gửi thẻ cào được không? em làm biếng ra ngân hàng quá.


phải mua thêm lưỡi, em mới có cán thôi ah

----------


## Tuấn

> *Gá spindle* 
> em có 2 loại phi 65mm và 80mm, nhôm đúc, xuất xứ china, ưu điểm là xiết bóp bằng tán nên lâu ngày ko sợ lờn
> gá 65mm giá 320k
> gá 80mm giá 370k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con ê tô này còn không bác ?

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Cai khung may 300x400x120 nhieu vay bác

----------


## nhatson

> Con ê tô này còn không bác ?


etô 100mm vẫn còn ah
thanks ah

----------


## nhatson

> Cai khung may 300x400x120 nhieu vay bác


check inbox, thanks ah

----------


## QuyND

> etô 100mm vẫn còn ah
> thanks ah


Em thấy cái eto, tính mua rồi mà nghĩ lâu quá, bán rồi rồi nên không có hỏi.  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Em thấy cái eto, tính mua rồi mà nghĩ lâu quá, bán rồi rồi nên không có hỏi. )


hàng mới mà, bán lại nhập chứ ợ

----------

QuyND

----------


## Mới CNC

Khung máy mấy vậy bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Khung máy mấy vậy bác?


khung gang dúc, chưa ray và vit me giá 25t
hàng oder 3 đến 4 tuần
thanks and best regards

----------

